
Euler history of graph theory - Physicslogg
http://www.physicslog.com/seven-bridges-of-konigsberg/
======
masonic
Blogspam of

[http://vixra.org/pdf/1609.0113v1.pdf](http://vixra.org/pdf/1609.0113v1.pdf)

~~~
gus_massa
I think they have the same author, so it's technically not blogspam. Anyway,
it's usually better to adapt the content for each audience and not make a
direct copy from your dissertation to your blog.

@Physicslogg : It's ok to post your stuff here and to make a few repost, but
continuing to repost and repost and repost the same articles will get you
banned.

